# So you want to get ripped



## Mudge (Sep 9, 2003)

Dont know the source as credit was not listed



> "Take some Primo and Equipoise and you???ll get ripped!" I hear people say this kind of thing all the time. Frankly I disagree. I???ll go so far as to say no steroid will ever burn the fat off you! In this article, I will offer you a strategy to safe and effective fat-loss. It???s not the only way to get ripped or design a cutting cycle, but in my opinion, it???s one of the best ways.
> 
> One of the first places you???ll need to look is at your diet. Without a good diet (and an ample cut in calories), you will not lose weight at an optimal rate. I suggest a ketogenic diet. The ideal diet for this cutting cycle would be one where no carbs are eaten at all. But since food is so yummy, I usually suggest a Bodyopus diet (5 days of no carbohydrates followed by 2 days of free eating). You should cut your calories to 90% of your Basal Metabolic Rate. Don???t worry if that sounds a little high on the calorie scale, the cardiovascular exercise you???ll be doing will bump up amount of calories burned.
> 
> ...


----------



## Massed Bulk (Sep 9, 2003)

I would somewhat disagree with the article. Test is necessary for any cycle. To run EQ for a cutting cycle is a waste why? EQ gives you insane hunger. EQ also starts workin after 3 weeks or so. Pure boldenone on the other hand would be good to cut but once again the hunger factor. Also i would disagree with the guy on the price of winny. Winny tablets BY IP are extremely cheap a buck each, 1.5 at most. British dragon is 2 and if you be enough you can get em for 1.25.



Here is what i would suggest to cut along with a proper diet

Weeks 1-8 Test Prop 200-150 mg/eod
Weeks 1-8 Fina 100-200 mg/ eod
Weeks 2-8 Winny 50 mg/d
Clenbuterol 2 weeks on, 2 weeks off Some ECA when off the clen.
T3 12.5 mcg x twice daily for 8 weeks

Arimidex .25 mg/d


----------



## Massed Bulk (Sep 9, 2003)

Also In my opinion not running test and having a low calorie diet may lead to a depression. No matter what anyone says testosterone is an essential part of a human body. You need it to function right.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 9, 2003)

Some people, even the old WAR 96 say no to test for young people, I disagree - test is best.


----------



## Massed Bulk (Sep 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Some people, even the old WAR 96 say no to test for young people, I disagree - test is best.




TEST IS THE BEST. No doubt you are 100% right. Young or Old Test should be a base of any cycle.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 9, 2003)

There are but a few people who I still see that actively support deca only cycles till your 30, but I can point to plenty others like I posted today, people who get deca dick even when running it with test and these are not old fogies either.

I think test should be a base of virtually every cycle, certainly for anything I'd ever run.


----------



## Massed Bulk (Sep 9, 2003)

I am running deca with fina and winny and no test. I listened to some bastards who advised that i am as limp as hell. here what i say. Deca and fina taken everyday help the limpness stay.


----------



## crackerjack414 (Sep 9, 2003)

not to mention a huge progesterone issue.
Test is always best I agrea
I preffer to go with a higher degrea of androgic compounds.

Though come comp time the time to drop test varies with every one


----------



## D1e7el (Nov 3, 2003)

*Question for the ultimate cut.*

I want ripped!

I am 6'2 265lbs i can bench 400+, curl 180+ -- I'm not bragging, trust me the last thing i want is to get any bigger ...

I hate, and I mean hate ab workouts (so i neglect them daily) and my legs are tree trunks from bike ridding so no probs. there, not even in calfs (again no problems)... but this GUT has to go! I wear this device like a back harness that helps me keep proper posture, and under it i where a sweat device to sufficat the skin to kill water retention. --- I think that is my issue, I need the proper stack, if even a stack to CUT, and help get rid of this excess love on my sides. (understand)?

History:
Here is what i have been on over the last 5 years.
Original test levels where 214, as i love my mary jane ...
1st cycle i took was testosterone cypionate (depo version)
I stacked with deca durabolin (yellow cap, old version) ... then forced to change to compounded nandralone deconate (which is better!).... i maintained this cycle for several years, adding in testosterone suspension (but ceased that, it burns!) I did one 50ML (50MG) Winnie-V, then switched to stanazolol ... i always chased everything with HCG on off cycles, and tamoxifen 10mg tabs during cycles (I can get angry - had tocontrol that). I also was on and off, nothing consistant with HGH (Saizen, and Seristim) 2 IU's of Saizen per day --- 9 IU's seristim (not often, if you have really taken this product you know why my dose was seemingly high.)  HGH made my hand swell, I am just to young to reap the benefits (late - twenties.) I also played with Lasix for awhile, and that is no longer an option, Yuck! My levels are in normal range now (200-800) for test free and total...  now the kicker, i honestly just got lazy for the last year ... stopped everything except mary, but i am a house, not really a fat guy, just thick with a very large shoulder span.

I need to CUT Now! Here (below) are my med choices, i have no other options... any ideas? help?


Here are my choices.

test. cyp. 200mg/ml
test. enan. 200mg/ml
test. prop. 150mg/ml
test. aquas 100mg/ml
deca 200mg/ml
Nandrotest 100/100 (mg/ml)
Testosterone Cyp/Prop 200/50 (mg/ml)
wintrol 50MG or tabs (was hoping this may be the solution??)
oxandrin any size (but want to avoid becuase of $$)
compounded anadrol 25 -50 (but want to avoid becuase of $$)
Halotestin any size (but want to avoid becuase of $$)
Methyltestosterone any size
teslec any size (but want to avoid becuase of $$)
android any size (i guess this is new, dont know much about it)


Health wise my complete lab testing suggestsi am in perfect health, nothing out of range, test level can always improve. Yes i workout 3-4 times (upper and lower) per week, and bike ride 5 days per week(min. 30mins to 1 hr.) 

Any ideas, i dont need a source ... just advice on how to CUT!
Thanks all!


----------



## Mudge (Nov 3, 2003)

I would go with prop, or prop + fina. Winstrol is popular but it is not good for the connective tissue, so I avoid it period.

Things like anadrol you probably dont want because they are going to make you hold water big time, most people want to see results now in both bodyfat and water drop, otherwise anadrol would be 'ok.'

Diet is key, drugs are there to help you avoid muscle loss, nothing else.

If you dont have strong abs, your back will suffer.


----------



## D1e7el (Nov 3, 2003)

*Winstrol?*

Winstrol isn't the answer then? I also heard Oxandrin was great for cutting muscle. What about a Propionate + Winstrol Stack ... honestly i am serious i dont want to get any bigger ... size wise I'm fine.

Diet is key? Where would i find a proper diet for leaning out, i checked metabolism diets on search engines and i get junk results and diet pill sites (not interested) ... any ideas.

I think my AB's are strong, but they have this layer of excess body be-friending them (LOL) ... i think they are cold or something.

I am not sure if i can get Fina legally? Is Fina manufacured in the US? is it FDA approved... man i wont take chances - no urine injections in my body. (know what i mean - no mexico, UK or canada for me, no customs nothing.)

What is Fina? Do you know is active agents name? So i can check my PDR?


----------



## Mudge (Nov 3, 2003)

Winstrol is not the answer for ME.

Fina is legal for cattle, and that is all it is legal for. Trenbelone acetate is the substance and ester. It is not a human drug so you will not find it in your PDR. If you plan to use tren by itself, make sure to get your business cards changed to read "Captain Limpdick" 

I have no problems with mexican or underground gear, now IP oils I would not try but he sells it so somebody uses it, I'd run it through a filter and re-sterilize it myself.

You need to fix the diet yourself, anything else is just guessing. Count the calories you eat now daily, dont lie to yourself about it, and then make sure that any carbs/fats you take in through the day are quality, not cookies and cake. Beyond that, remove about 500 calories or so from your diet and see how it goes.


----------



## D1e7el (Nov 3, 2003)

I don't use animal medications, i did once with Win-V but since then i have switched to medications for use in humans ... i have 3 children, last thing i want is to go to far.
No Equipose
Win-V
and i guess Fina... oh well but thinks for the tip.

My diet is a insane and without lying consists of 5-8 huge cups of coffee, sugar, cream (StarBucks Style - this is bad because i need sleep aids just to sleep anymore), 1 banna for breakfast 2 termogenics and 1 multi-prenatal vitamin, lunch is 2 thermogenics and maybe a sandwich (i stress maybe), and dinner is always 1 thermogenic (PM Formula) and 6-8oz or grilled Chicken or Steak and a small portion of mashed potatoes and gravy (about the size from KFC small) ... if i want junk food no lie i eat creamed spinach (from Boston Market - love that stuff) or drink an Ovaltine shake ... oh and sometimes i drink Red Bull ... if liquor it's always cran & vodka (but i drink but maybe like once per week MAX.)
What calories can i count?

But then again i smoke ... so i don't know or at least i am supposed to have forgotten.


----------



## Mudge (Nov 3, 2003)

Humans are animals too, there is no difference in how it acts - exceptions to this rule would be things like IGF-1 in pigs versus humans, obviously it is not intended for use in pigs.

I count everything that goes into my mouth. I can tell you that alcohol is 7 calories per gram, if that helps.

I try to keep my cheats to one day a week, pizza - I dont really bother counting but the label pretty much says 350% sodium and 2200-2500 calories.


----------



## D1e7el (Nov 3, 2003)

Ok, I'll give you that one. We are all animals, but why hasn't the FDA regulated it for human consumption, why a Win-H & Win-V (it could be a money thing?)... i think it might be even deeper and be the overall way in which humans break down the product and the affects on the body. BUT -  then again they test lab rats and call it safe for humans... you might be right on this one. Still scared and couldnt find it anyway ... these parts don't sell this any where - or i dont know the pipeline, we got everything else. though "welcome to the south"

Wow! I couldn't do that ... that's training bro! No clue on calorie counting, but i would bet $$ mine is under 1500 per day up to maybe 2000 max ... just guessing because i ran around and looked at the products i consume. Except the mashed potatoes and KFC gravy ... on that one I'm just gonna forget it ... sorta like your pizza night ... I'd rather die then live life that enslaved to my emperical body composition.

Doesn't pure cran juice flush your system? It does mine. So adding vodka wouldn't that get flushed.

Also is Tren the same as Win-H or Win-V?


----------



## Mudge (Nov 3, 2003)

Dianabol is not used in the US for humans anymore either, so what, it is still used elsewhere around the world.

Testosterone enanthate is not used in the US either, so what, it is used everywhere else, it doesn't mean a damn thing about it being acceptable for human use or not.

Trenbelone is not Winstrol/Stanazolol. Tren comes in pellet form for a pellet gun administration and winstrol is almost always water based, cows dont take winstrol.

If you dont count your calories you are half assing it. Yes cranberry juice is good for your kidneys and urinary tract.

If you consider worrying about your body compisition to be slavery, then why are you here?


----------



## D1e7el (Nov 3, 2003)

*Wow ... relax, no offense*

Wow bro, i meant nothing harsh - i was thanking you! and you are right about couting calories ... my point was that i rarely eat, what's to count when you are 265 and eating less than 1500 per day? Are you suggesting that my metablosm could be so slow as to still need a reduction of caloric intake? What to only 500-1000 calories max a day - is that healthy? Seriously?

BTW: Testosterone Enanthate is sold in the US as a compound for humans.

It's also sold in a combination formula Prop 100MG/Enan 100MG. per 10ML vial. 200MG per 1ML injection 100MG's of each.

Body composition is important ... i was just joking you like pizza i like the gravy from KFC ... just a joke - I mean come on what is life without a few quilty pleasures.

When you think about it an ultimate "everything" slice of pizza it everything needed according to the nutrition pyramid  - Bread, Fruit, Vegs, Dairy, and Oil/Fat.

Sorry to offend. Not intended at all. Just shopping the advise.


----------



## Mudge (Nov 3, 2003)

I'm not offended, I'm trying to "keep it real," equipoise works for horses and it works for humans, trenbelone works for cattle and it works for humans, just because its made for an "animal" does not mean its going to give you brain cancer and make your dick fall off. 

Cypionate is used much more in the US, I haven't seen enanthate here myself but I could be mistaken.

I dont eat from the 5 food groups every day, the government knows dick about nutrition or "getting ripped."

Fat is bad? 50 grams of protein is enough? Hmm.


----------



## crackerjack414 (Nov 6, 2003)

for hrt cyp is it, eth is europe i believe


----------

